# Deer donation



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I was drawn to hunt a metro park this and next week that is loaded with deer. The only problem is I have to take a doe before I can take a buck. I already have a doe in the freezer and only need two deer a year. So if I take a doe I am going to donate it. I got the Ohio regulations and it lists three different organizations that takes donations: Farmers and hunters against hunger, Whitetails Unlimited and Sportsman against hunger. Just wondering if anyone has any expierence with any of these? I live in the Columbus area.


----------



## riograd09 (May 14, 2008)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

riograd09 said:


> I sent you a PM.


I for one would also appreciate any info you may have regarding these organizations as I've considered donating part of my take as well.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I think almost all deer processing places will take donated deer and not charge you a penny. I know around Cincinnati it is like that now.


----------



## mar8152 (Sep 22, 2014)

Davidson Meat in Wilmington does not charge for donated deer


----------



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

Give *Thurn's* off Greenlawn Ave in downtown Columbus a call. They do deer donations and I believe the cost is covered. If I'm wrong then correct me on here.

http://www.thurnsmeats.com/

614.443.1449


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.fhfh.org/Home.asp

*Pick your county here:* http://www.fhfh.org/ChaptersState.asp?StateLookup=OH

*Southwest Ohio Here:* http://www.fhfh.org/ChaptersDetail.asp?StateLookup=OH&ChapterName=Southwest Ohio FHFH&ChapterCode=OH-15


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I used the farmers & hunters group & had it processed at East Liberty. I could even get any cuts I wanted from that deer for myself. I'll try to donate to them again


----------

